# S14 240sx wheels



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

i have the vague impression that the s14 has rear 5-lug disc brakes, but not in the front. So what is in the front? all 4 wheels on the s14 are 5-lug right? otherwise thatd just look wierd, so are there drum brakes in front?

thx for any info


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I can safely say No Nissan since 1975 has drum brakes on the Front. not sure if 4 or 5 lug though..


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

disc brakes all around and all four wheels have the same number of lugs, S14 is 4-lug (base model) or 5-lug (SE),


----------

